# I can see her eyes :)



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought I'd share a new picture of Stela after I gave her a face trim.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She has a very sweet face. Lovely photo!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little sweetheart.such a cute face! xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

You've done a good job. Well done. What a sweet face!


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Was this the first time you have tried this? What kind of scissors did you use?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwww  What cross is she?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Stela is gorgeous and love her eyes and the way she is looking up at you


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great job with the trim, she looks beautiful!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all. Stela is a miniature poodle/American cocker (most probably)-we adopted her when she was ten weeks old! 
I used just a regular scissors from a hair cutting kit for people. I now ordered these form amazon: http://www.amazon.com/TINY-tipped-s...sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336060359&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely job, even ! Mine eyes trimming efforts always end up wonky.
Stela is lovely, such an adoring look and yes, very cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sweet heart for sure!


----------

